# Detectorists



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone watching the Detecorists?
I'm loving it! Toby Jones and Mackenzie Crook almost showing off at what great actors they are!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 14, 2014)

Only watched episode 1 so far, I have to say I am not 100% sold. Mackenzie looks fit mind.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 16, 2014)

Its brilliant. This episode made me lol a fair bit. Really affectionate as well, not horrible at all. Aces


----------



## Supine (Oct 16, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Its brilliant. This episode made me lol a fair bit. Really affectionate as well, not horrible at all. Aces



Blimey, it doesn't start for another ten minutes! 

It's kind of nice. A very British series


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 16, 2014)

Supine said:


> Blimey, it doesn't start for another ten minutes!
> 
> It's kind of nice. A very British series



Ah, I was watching last week then


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm REALLY enjoying it so far. A lovely gentle Brit slice o'life.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 17, 2014)

It's lovely without trying for massive jokes all the time. The theme tune is rather nice as well.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 17, 2014)

I watched the first two on the train last week and enjoyed them in a very uncomplicated way.


----------



## ringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Like it, will have to get the first two.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah, its pretty gentle stuff, but at heart its a buddy movie, with a brilliant, very British premise and aa dose of pathos. I think its fantastic.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 17, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 17, 2014)

I've just started watching episode 3 and the opening scene is brilliant 

And yes - Mackenzie Crook is very hot in this. As is his girlfriend.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 31, 2014)

Last night's episode was great. Some terrific acting and a few proper laugh-out-loud moments, in a gentle sort of way. Although is the word "cunt" ever that gentle?

Can anyone remember the title of the similar bbc4 gentle comedy about a rambling club on a year or so ago? 
BBC4 homegrown sitcoms have been excellent. The Jo Brand hospital one (the name of which also escapes me - gotta stop sniffing this Ajax) was very good too. 
Looks like they have a dog training school one to replace The Detectorists starring the other one from the Jo Brand comedy too (yes, I cant recall the title of that also)


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2014)

I've only watched the first couple of episodes, but I'm liking it so far 


D'wards said:


> Can anyone remember the title of the similar bbc4 gentle comedy about a rambling club on a year or so ago?


The Great Outdoors, great series 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1699659/


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 1, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Last night's episode was great. Some terrific acting and a few proper laugh-out-loud moments, in a gentle sort of way. Although is the word "cunt" ever that gentle?


 
Best use of the word "cunt" ever 

Toby Jones making stuff up about crystals was great. I'm looking forward to his Captain Mainwaring. He's so good.


----------



## spliff (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm really enjoying this series. 
I had some doubts at the beginning, feeling it might start taking the piss out of social misfits.
It's much to gentle for that and the two leads are such good actors, the quality shines through.


onenameshelley said:


> Mackenzie looks fit mind.





Mrs Miggins said:


> - Mackenzie Crook is very hot in this.


I'm slightly chuffed by the above as I was told yesterday that I look just like him. (albeit 16 years older)
Lank hair, emaciated features and wisps of beard are IN it seems.
I shall stride forth this evening with renewed vigour and confidence.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

I think it's a really fantastic series. I even like the theme music by Johnny Flynn too!


----------



## susie12 (Nov 3, 2014)

Agreed. It's one of the best things on TV for ages.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Best use of the word "cunt" ever



Perfect wasn't it?


----------



## telbert (Nov 6, 2014)

That was fucking brilliant..New series coming late next year


----------



## Betsy (Nov 7, 2014)

Wonderful TV. 
Congratulations all round


----------



## Supine (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 7, 2014)

Loved it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2014)

Only seen one episide so need to catch up, my father-in- law would have loved this - but didn't live to see it (he died at 93 tbf) he was a metal detector enthusiast - and became quite an expert at coins and stuff in his retirement years - I made a post on a specialist forum when he died as there was a tribute thread to him


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 7, 2014)

telbert said:


> That was fucking brilliant..New series coming late next year


And that will just spoil it.
It was a perfect little piece as it was. No second series required.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2014)

Excellent series


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2014)

Watched it last night and it didn't make me laugh once. Very disappointed.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 8, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> And that will just spoil it.
> It was a perfect little piece as it was. No second series required.


Given the job he's done with the series as a whole I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. Lovely series and a splendid ending. Plenty of potential for more storytelling in a second set of six.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 8, 2014)

I thought that ending was just perfect. I hope the second series doesn't detract from the perfection.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

It's one of the best series I've seen this year. Wonderful writing, fantastic acting, heart touching stories and beautiful cinematography.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## coley (Nov 12, 2014)

British TV at its very best, loved it.


----------



## paolo (Dec 5, 2014)

Am only as far as episode 2 but my my... Crook has gone up ten fold in my estimations.

Just read that he directed and wrote it. It's exquisite isn't it? The writing is sooo sharp and great performances all round.


----------



## paolo (Dec 6, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just started watching episode 3 and the opening scene is brilliant
> 
> And yes - Mackenzie Crook is very hot in this. As is his girlfriend.



After watching episode one, I was enjoying it but didn't expect full LOL... ep 2 was getting momentum... then that opener to 3... 

Oh and yeah his girlfriend is lovely.

Lance is the real star character though, for me at least. The scenes in farm packing yard - esp the University Challenge bit... marvellous.

(So yeah, I binged the lot in a single session tonight. Fab.)


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's the real deal....http://www.weekendwanderersdetectin...ndar_of_Events/SAXON_HOARD_/saxon_hoard_.html

Thousands and thousands of silver Aethelred and King Canute coins..lovely!


----------



## telbert (Sep 24, 2015)

This is being shown again  tonight bbc4 11:00pm.2 episodes tonight then another 2 every Thursday.Just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the headsup


----------



## susie12 (Sep 25, 2015)

I hope they do a second series of this, love it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2015)

Detectorists series 2 includes a Christmas special and will stay on BBC Four


----------



## telbert (Oct 29, 2015)

New series starts tonight.BBC4 10 pm.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't quote, but I loved the line...

A Saxon horde?

Yup.  The Holy Grail of metal detecting

No, The Hold Grail of metal detecting is the holy grail

Well if you are going to be pedantic about it...


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 30, 2015)

She's going to have an affair, isn't she?


----------



## susie12 (Oct 30, 2015)

Probably depends if he digs up any gold.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 30, 2015)

telbert said:


> New series starts tonight.BBC4 10 pm.



omg really???? *hyperventilates with excitement to death* 

NO SPOILERS PLEASE GANG


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 30, 2015)

thanks for recommending this all, i burned through the first 4 episodes of series 1 yesterday, pretty ace


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 30, 2015)

Spoiler



Nostalgia conventions aren't what they used to be


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 30, 2015)

I fucking LOVE this show. So glad its back.



Spoiler



A _clown_ car is "silly", the TR7 is a classic


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2015)

Its still got it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 31, 2015)

It was the find at the end that did for me. Priceless


----------



## D'wards (Nov 6, 2015)

This show simply is, lovely stuff. Gentle humour and well written, rounded characters. 

And i have a bit of a crush on Sophie


----------



## Supine (Nov 6, 2015)

Great British TV


----------



## youngian (Nov 6, 2015)

To find comedy redemption after starring in Sex lives of a potato man is a tall order, take a bow Mr Crook. Better than Gervais and Merchant's recent sit-com efforts as well.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 6, 2015)

youngian said:


> To find comedy redemption after starring in Sex lives of a potato man is a tall order, take a bow Mr Crook. Better than Gervais and Merchant's recent sit-com efforts as well.


A couple of years ago I was in a diabetic coma. This was more fun than Gervais and Merchant's recent sitcom efforts, to be fair


----------



## youngian (Nov 6, 2015)

D'wards said:


> A couple of years ago I was in a diabetic coma. This was more fun than Gervais and Merchant's recent sitcom efforts, to be fair


Apparently the Yanks are going gooey over the comic genius that is Derek. Perhaps they're missing Robin Williams movies.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Watched it last night and it didn't make me laugh once. Very disappointed.


 I have since changed my mind on this and am enjoying it.


----------



## starfish (Nov 6, 2015)

D'wards said:


> This show simply is, lovely stuff. Gentle humour and well written, rounded characters.
> 
> And i have a bit of a crush on Sophie


Liked for first part. Totally agree.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2015)

Simon and Garfunkel are back


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Simon and Garfunkel are back



Old friends


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 9, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Old friends


Lots of nice lines around that theme in there.

A lovely series - and locations I know fairly well as well!


----------



## telbert (Nov 15, 2015)

Becky's voice is getting right on my fucking tits now.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2015)

Just binged on this series so far, bloody marvellous.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2015)

Brilliant conclusion to the series. Hope it's back for a third series sometime. 

"I'm 32"


----------



## Libertad (Dec 6, 2015)

belboid said:


> Brilliant conclusion to the series. Hope it's back for a third series sometime.
> 
> "I'm 32"



There's a christmas special on the 23rd.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm just about to watch the last couple of episodes


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 6, 2015)

Spoiler



"What you got?"
"Ringpull. '82. Something fruity. Could be Quattro ... could be ... Lilt."



Genius.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 6, 2015)

I know I'm  bit hungover but the last episode made me cry.  Just brilliant, the whole thing.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2015)

Libertad said:


> There's a christmas special on the 23rd.


Not enough, we need more!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2015)

I watched the last two episodes yesterday. The penultimate one had me laughing and giggling out loud, including when I was talking to my friend about it later. 

The last one had me feeling a bit emotional and raised a smile rather than a giggle. 

I love, love, love it, and I hope Mackenzie Crook keeps writing and directing more of these these, but anything really. 

A lot of it was the acting as well, though. 

That bit where everyone in the background to the conversation drank the lemonade has me giggling now


----------



## Supine (Dec 7, 2015)

Watched the last episode last night. Realised I missed E5 though - on the iplayer dl now


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 7, 2015)

I do hope he's not pressured into writing series 3 before (if) it's ready

I do think that there's possibly one more series left to write and still keep up the beautiful writing standard - but after that . . . probably best to finish it there


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> I know I'm  bit hungover but the last episode made me cry.  Just brilliant, the whole thing.



I got some grit in my eye at the end.


----------



## belboid (Dec 7, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I do hope he's not pressured into writing series 3 before (if) it's ready
> 
> I do think that there's possibly one more series left to write and still keep up the beautiful writing standard - but after that . . . probably best to finish it there


BBC want a third series of Detectorists…but Mackenzie Crook is not so sure

So that's a big fat 'maybe'


----------



## Supine (Dec 7, 2015)

ringo said:


> I got some grit in my eye at the end.



Ringo - something seemed odd to me in the last episode. Where they new about the plane and cut a strip of grass away. Do detectorists then dig as shown or should it be the job of archaeologists? It just seemed a bit wrong to me. I know it's not exactly time team or anything!


----------



## Supine (Dec 7, 2015)

belboid said:


> BBC want a third series of Detectorists…but Mackenzie Crook is not so sure
> 
> So that's a big fat 'maybe'



He might say he is not sure - but he is thinking about the kitchen extension this will let him get when it's written


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 7, 2015)

belboid said:


> BBC want a third series of Detectorists…but Mackenzie Crook is not so sure
> 
> So that's a big fat 'maybe'



Well, it could be nice if Mr Crook took a full year off from writing this (they're going to Africa after all) and we get the final wrap up series in 2017

Giving time for Lance and Kate to get to know each other AND Andy and Becky to have had their adventure then putting them all back together to see how the dynamic has changed


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2015)

Supine said:


> Ringo - something seemed odd to me in the last episode. Where they new about the plane and cut a strip of grass away. Do detectorists then dig as shown or should it be the job of archaeologists? It just seemed a bit wrong to me. I know it's not exactly time team or anything!



Yes, they were just treasure hunting, no different to the night hawks they moan about other than that night hawks steal for themselves and don't report where they found things. In reality they wouldn't have gone to the huge expense of hiring a digger and stripping the top soil off just to use a detector to dig straight down to anything giving a reading. Diggers are only used as a muscle/time saver to strip the stratigraphic layers which cover the layers archaeologists are interested in recording and removing by hand.

The decision on whether a formal archaeological investigation should be carried out comes through the planning office, so unless a planning application is made they won't know about it. It's then that the county archaeologist would look at the details and decide whether the developer has to have test pits/field walking/some other initial investigation carried out first. In this case the landowner can dig up the plane as they see fit because its not a known archaeological site with a preservation order already on it. For archaeologists the treasure is the knowledge gained from the site, so it should have been dug properly and recorded. Detectorists just dig to find the treasure and leave the rest, often destroying other material in the process and destroying the archaeological context.

Something older like a previously unknown Bronze Age barrow should be reported to the county archaeology so that it can be recorded and protected, but its not enforced. If you drive through Wessex after the crops have been harvested you can still make out crop marks outlining barrows and the like which have been ploughed out over many years; the land is worth more to farmers for crops than an old lump they have to plough around every year that brings in no revenue. There are not the resources to police that to any great degree unless its a site of known importance.

If its private land the owner can give permission for metal detection, but any gold or silver high value item then has to be reported to the coroner and is subject to the Treasure Trove laws. Treasure Trove is defined as gold and silver buried/hidden with the intention of being recovered later and becomes the property of the Crown. Gold found in burials or that might have been dropped or lost in antiquity is not covered. The find made at the end of the episode would have to be taken the the Coroner, who very likely would see the proceeds of its sale (if sold) split between the finder and land owner.


----------



## Supine (Dec 7, 2015)

I knew you'd give a good answer


----------



## Supine (Dec 7, 2015)

I knew you'd give a good answer


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Well, it could be nice if Mr Crook took a full year off from writing this (they're going to Africa after all) and we get the final wrap up series in 2017
> 
> Giving time for Lance and Kate to get to know each other AND Andy and Becky to have had their adventure then putting them all back together to see how the dynamic has changed


That would be a very good idea.

And it would also mean I won't miss it as I'll be back in the UK by then!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2015)

ringo said:


> I got some grit in my eye at the end.


Me too!
I actually sat forward in my seat going 



Spoiler



no! no! surely he can't find it! surely! Oh wow (cue grit in eye and stupid grin)


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 7, 2015)

ringo said:


> I got some grit in my eye at the end.



Oh no, the parts that got me were about Lance's daughter ... and particularly Sheila's musings about " ... imagining what they'd look like ..." and so on. Fantastic writing, a whole world hidden behind what she was actually saying.

(Edited for clarity)


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 7, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Well, it could be nice if Mr Crook took a full year off from writing this (they're going to Africa after all) and we get the final wrap up series in 2017
> 
> Giving time for Lance and Kate to get to know each other AND Andy and Becky to have had their adventure then putting them all back together to see how the dynamic has changed



Here's hoping he takes your advice.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 7, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Here's hoping he takes your advice.



He's on the phone to me pretty much every day asking for ideas 'n' stuff - I mean, I don't mind giving him a few pointers, but I'll be damned if I'm going to write it for him


----------



## belboid (Dec 7, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> He's on the phone to me pretty much every day asking for ideas 'n' stuff - I mean, I don't mind giving him a few pointers, but I'll be damned if I'm going to write it for him


great idea of yours to get him to make Simon & Garfunkel's real names Peters & Lee tho.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2015)

Third copy of both series' bought as Christmas pressie...


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 13, 2015)

McKenzie Crook was on Robert Elms London radio in the week.
A slightly awkward interview I thought. Diana Riggs daughter, Rachel Stirling is so much like her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> Diana Riggs daughter, Rachel Stirling is so much like her.


Well I never! I didn't know that.


----------



## telbert (Dec 23, 2015)

Detectorists Christmas Special tonight
BBC 4 10.00 PM.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 23, 2015)

telbert said:


> Detectorists Christmas Special tonight
> BBC 4 10.00 PM.



Good shout, cheers telbert.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 4, 2016)

the Christmas special was shite, wasn't it


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, it was a bit.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 4, 2016)

a shame, cos it featured me place of work n everything! most disappointing


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 4, 2016)

Third series is in the works.


----------



## Argonia (Nov 4, 2016)

Ponyutd said:


> Third series is in the works.



Yay!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2017)

Wednesday 10pm   



Series 3, Detectorists - BBC Four


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2017)

This has been one of my favourite new programmes and I’m glad to see series 3. Though sad to read this is the last!


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2017)

I fucking love this series. Something about its gentle, late summer, melancholic reflectiveness brings on full blown _hiraeth_ for me every time.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 10, 2017)

Embarrassingly, I have done the countdown thing when detecting on the Thames.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 10, 2017)

Really enjoyed this, The Unthanks music fitted perfectly.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2017)

I still love the theme music. Disappointingly, it seems to be the best thing Johnny Flynn has done by a country mile.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Really enjoyed this, The Unthanks music fitted perfectly.



I was in bits when it started up.  That song gets me at the best of time and I may be a little hormonal this week


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2017)

Just realised Becky's mum, played by Diana Rigg, is Rachel Stirling's actual mum in real life


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 16, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just realised Becky's mum, played by Diana Rigg, is Rachel Stirling's actual mum in real life



They’ve appeared together before in an episode of Dr Who. Works well.


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2017)

Love this, it's perfect.

Not just the humour, acting, pace, timing and writing, but it captures the essence of the subject too. His frustrations at the realities of working in archaeology are painfully realistic. That's never been captured on TV before.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 23, 2017)

Another top episode last night. Metal detecting with Linda Lusardi


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 23, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Another top episode last night. Metal detecting with Linda Lusardi


That, the low-speed over-taking manoeuvre and the app gag from the previous episode are certainly highlights so far. Some very clever stuff going on in the writing.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 23, 2017)

Hope there's a Christmas special - for at least one decent thing to watch in between all the festive dross. Like finding gold...


----------



## Libertad (Nov 23, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> Hope there's a Christmas special - for at least one decent thing to watch in between all the festive dross. Like finding gold...



Or the Holy Grail.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 23, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just realised Becky's mum, played by Diana Rigg, is Rachel Stirling's actual mum in real life





Ponyutd said:


> McKenzie Crook was on Robert Elms London radio in the week.
> A slightly awkward interview I thought. Diana Riggs daughter, Rachel Stirling is so much like her.


Keep up fella.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 8, 2017)

This is a fantastic show. I hope iplayer puts up seasons 1 & 2 though. I want to see it all.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> This is a fantastic show. I hope iplayer puts up seasons 1 & 2 though. I want to see it all.



There's also a christmas special after 2. It's all excellent. Netflix has them all (christmas special is series 2 episode 7), hopefully iplayer puts them up too.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 8, 2017)

Of course you all know Sophie Thompson





Is the sister of Emma Thompson.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 8, 2017)

...and while I'm here..Toni, Lances girlfriend is Beverley Callard daughter.


----------



## passenger (Dec 8, 2017)

Never really thought I would like this, but there really is something about it 
watched a few episodes when it come out, did not think much of it, but have 
changed my mind.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 8, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Netflix has them all (christmas special is series 2 episode 7),



Yes! Brilliant, thanks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 9, 2017)

I've decided that this is my favourite TV show of all time.


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 10, 2017)

Because of Andy I have rediscovered the word 'hapless'.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2017)

Absolutely fantastic. So good I welled up a couple of times. A lovely way to finish the series.

Nice to see them making friends with Simon and Garfunkel too.

And the look Terry gave Sheila.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 14, 2017)

Instant Karma


----------



## ringo (Dec 14, 2017)

Beautiful telly


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 14, 2017)

A tear popped out and trickled down my cheek during the auction scene.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

Wonderful, beautiful, gentle writing and acting. Loved every minute.


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 14, 2017)

And so the gold was incidental. In the end, on that final summer day, the treasure was revealed to be .. each other, our relationships.

All You Need is Love


----------



## Shirl (Dec 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Wonderful, beautiful, gentle writing and acting. Loved every minute.


I hadn't seen it until last night's last episode but now I'm going to watch all of it from the start if I can find it.

eta. just bought series 1 and 2 on dvd  Christmas viewing coming up


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2017)

Binge watched series 1 and 2 on Netflix and then finished off series 3. Wonderful TV. The best sitcom I've watched in years.

Pub?
Go on then.


----------



## gosub (Dec 15, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> And so the gold was incidental. In the end, on that final summer day, the treasure was revealed to be .. each other, our relationships.
> 
> All You Need is Love


Out of reach up a tree


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2017)

gosub said:


> Out of reach up a tree



It all fell out though! The money isn't important, but the gold dance is serious business.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 15, 2017)

"It's a twat detector"


Brilliant last episode. There's literally nothing wrong with that show, nothing.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 15, 2017)

Ponyutd said:


> Of course you all know Sophie Thompson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not. She's fantastic.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks Mrs Miggins for making me aware of this series, rate enjoyed it


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh and I read this elsewhere, wish I'd spotted it ... have you noticed all Andy's other jobs involve walking along swinging something from side to side? Weed killing, litter picking ...


----------



## blairsh (Dec 15, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh and I read this elsewhere, wish I'd spotted it ... have you noticed all Andy's other jobs involve walking along swinging something from side to side? Weed killing, litter picking ...


Yes!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 15, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh and I read this elsewhere, wish I'd spotted it ... have you noticed all Andy's other jobs involve walking along swinging something from side to side? Weed killing, litter picking ...



Line painting too, it's all about looking at the floor.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 15, 2017)

I have binged watched them all this passed fotnight


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh and I read this elsewhere, wish I'd spotted it ... have you noticed all Andy's other jobs involve walking along swinging something from side to side? Weed killing, litter picking ...



That's brilliant, really. The jokes are quite detailed. They give me excellent belly laughs.

I haven't enjoyed a TV programme this much since the Sopranos.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 15, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Line painting too, it's all about looking at the floor.



Yeah, that's it


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2017)

Loved it when Garfunkel took the lemonade politely then spat it out urgently


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 16, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Thanks Mrs Miggins for making me aware of this series, rate enjoyed it


You're welcome!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 17, 2017)

just caught up on the final eps 



ringo said:


> Not just the humour, acting, pace, timing and writing, but it captures the essence of the subject too. His frustrations at the realities of working in archaeology are painfully realistic.


i never got as far as working in archaeology, only as a student, but i agree on it capturing a definite _something_ 

i was also a fantastic litter picker


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 17, 2017)

I will be watching all three series again over Christmas. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 17, 2017)

Christmas episode on BBC2 in a minute!


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Christmas episode on BBC2 in a minute!


Was a it a new Xmas special? Missed it


----------



## Libertad (Dec 18, 2017)

ringo said:


> Was a it a new Xmas special? Missed it



No, it was last year's.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 18, 2017)

Libertad said:


> No, it was last year's.



Yes, they dug it up!
(See what I did there)


----------



## Nice one (Dec 18, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> And so the gold was incidental. In the end, on that final summer day, the treasure was revealed to be .. each other, our relationships.
> 
> All You Need is Love



the arado 120b


----------



## Nice one (Dec 18, 2017)

plus continuity error in the christmas special. When lance visits the british museum for the second time, the shot of the people hanging around outside the entrance were the same set of people hanging around outside when he went a week earlier at the start of the episode.


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2017)

Brilliant ending, although I obviously got a little something in my eye a couple of times. I kinda wish that wotshername got one word to say though.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 19, 2017)

belboid said:


> Brilliant ending, although I obviously got a little something in my eye a couple of times. I kinda wish that wotshername got one word to say though.


Varde?

The bit in about ep.3 where she's clearly been speaking for ages and has just stopped as the camera cuts to her was very clever. And she got the best "line" at the end in the background, don't you think?


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Varde?
> 
> The bit in about ep.3 where she's clearly been speaking for ages and has just stopped as the camera cuts to her was very clever. And she got the best "line" at the end in the background, don't you think?


Ohh, absolutely, possibly an even better way to finish off her storyline. Although that was one of those moments I had a bit of difficulty seeing because of something in my eye.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Varde?
> 
> The bit in about ep.3 where she's clearly been speaking for ages and has just stopped as the camera cuts to her was very clever. And she got the best "line" at the end in the background, don't you think?


The old ones are the best.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2017)

belboid said:


> Ohh, absolutely, possibly an even better way to finish off her storyline. Although that was one of those moments I had a bit of difficulty seeing because of something in my eye.


She's a stunning looking woman. I bet she's a model, she has that look.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2017)

I rewatched it last night.

The bit where Terry finds the button and gives the thumbs up to Sheila had me filling up. The look on his face as he looked at her, then around at his surroundings was one of pure happiness and contentment. Lovely.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

I liked this passage from a Guardian review: 


> That’s another lovely thing about Detectorists: it’s not just a subtle, tender comedy about friendship and middle age and men, their unsatisfactory lives and their weird hobby; it makes a connection with the land and with the past and scraps of lives long forgotten.
> 
> Detectorists review: more tender comedy about men, middle age and metal-detecting


----------



## passenger (Jan 1, 2018)

Watching the last episode on channel 4  loving it (( gazebo ))


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2018)

I only realised when I rewatched with a friend that the whole Gazebo scene was a pastiche of Witness, the Harrison Ford film.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## chilango (Jan 5, 2018)

Binged S1 & 2. Just starting 3. 

Such a good show. Smiles and shivers in turn.

Yet, when I try to describe it to recommend it I make it sound pretty boring 

There’s a certain genius in that. To make something so genuinely sublime, yet so modest.


----------



## chilango (Jan 14, 2018)

Just finished the final one. To pull off such a feel good bit of television, and play it straight, wow. Great stuff.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 15, 2018)

Horsa


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 18, 2018)

Sophie doesn't seem that different from Sheila.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 29, 2018)

I have watched the last series again over the weekend. Love it, so sublime and and full of genuine, good feeling.



Ponyutd said:


> Sophie doesn't seem that different from Sheila.



I have a cousin who is exactly like the character Sheila, we are always expecting the least expected from her.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 31, 2018)

Just heard an item on the BBC radio news about a couple of detectorists who thought they had found a haul of Saxon coins worth thousands. 

Only to find out they were fake and left after the filming of the Detectorists 

It made me giggle, but I bet they were pissed off.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Just heard an item on the BBC radio news about a couple of detectorists who thought they had found a haul of Saxon coins worth thousands.
> 
> Only to find out they were fake and left after the filming of the Detectorists
> 
> It made me giggle, but I bet they were pissed off.



The series that continues to make folk smile.


----------



## spliff (Jan 31, 2018)

There's a link here 'Roman haul' turns out to be TV prop


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2018)

spliff said:


> There's a link here 'Roman haul' turns out to be TV prop



Surprised the Magpies didn’t beat them to it.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jan 31, 2018)

Was a brilliant programme, and nicely finished off... But getting that place??.. for that price, even at auction??? Cooome ooon.


----------



## Voley (Aug 2, 2020)

I got to the end of series 3 in the week.

Had to start watching it again immediately. I'm on to season 2 already.

What a brilliant bit of telly. The bit where Lance described the woman cutting his bed in half actually made me cry laughing.

'The council take that away for you?' No idea why that bit, particularly, did for me but it did.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 22, 2020)

Mackenzie Crook moots Detectorists revival Hurrah


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2020)

Not entirely sure I approved.  It ended pretty much perfectly.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 23, 2020)

Under normal circumstances I'd agree, but I feel England would benefit from more Detectorists at the moment   and more Worzel Gummidge


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2022)

Feature-length Detectorists special commissioned - British Comedy Guide
					

Acclaimed comedy Detectorists is to return to screens for a feature-length special later in 2022.




					www.comedy.co.uk
				




Love.


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2022)

One of my favourite TV shows ever.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

IT'S HAPPENING!











						All the pictures as Detectorists returns to film special episode in Suffolk
					

Filming for a one-off special episode of BBC TV comedy Detectorists has returned to Suffolk – here are all of the best pictures from...




					www.eadt.co.uk
				




It's such a wonderful show. I can't wait!


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 13, 2022)

Please don't fuck it up. Please don't fuck it up. Please don't fuck it up.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2022)

Film spin-offs from comedies usually aren't as good, e.g. Simpsons, In The Loop, Alpha Papa. The exception that springs to mind is South Park.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> Film spin-offs from comedies usually aren't as good, e.g. Simpsons, In The Loop, Alpha Papa. The exception that springs to mind is South Park.



I enjoyed Alpha Papa.


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> Film spin-offs from comedies usually aren't as good, e.g. Simpsons, In The Loop, Alpha Papa. The exception that springs to mind is South Park.


Ssshhhh.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> I enjoyed Alpha Papa.


So did I, but let's be honest, it wasn't as good as KMKY or IAP, was it?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2022)

My pal has been working on it for the last couple of weeks. He managed to save this from the skip at the end of filming


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 16, 2022)

really was quite a lovely tv show. very relaxing


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 21, 2022)

Just giving it another watch. Love it


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 13, 2022)

Rewatching the whole thing in expectation of the ...

_KLAXON_
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL






						Detectorists Christmas special 2022: Release date rumours, cast, news | Radio Times
					

Mackenzie Crook and Toby Jones are reuniting for a feature-length episode of Detectorists in time for Christmas 2022, with the show returning to BBC Two.



					www.radiotimes.com


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 13, 2022)

I'd forgotten just how bloody good it is, so, so special.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Rewatching the whole thing in expectation of the ...
> 
> _KLAXON_
> CHRISTMAS SPECIAL
> ...


Yes, looking forward to this. 😎


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2022)

Ah that was brill.

Part of me wants there to be another series, part of me thinks that was just the perfect way to draw a line under it all.

Will probably watch it again over Xmas. Absolutely love Detectorists.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 27, 2022)

I don’t remember who mentioned it on the iplayer thread, but I’m loving discovering Detectorists. I’m part way thru season 2.  Why can’t all TV comedy be this well done?


----------



## Saunders (Dec 27, 2022)

I fell asleep while waiting to watch the Christmas special, so hope it’s on iPlayer


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Dec 27, 2022)

This was the best comedy on all year let alone Christmas. 
Loved the sublime twist at the end.
Is Lance right though about tomato ketchup?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 27, 2022)

That was Alice Roberts in the background outside the BM wasn't it?


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 27, 2022)

It was.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 27, 2022)

I do like the detectorists a lot but I struggled with this one. Sometimes it's best to end things and not keep trying to wring a few more laughs out of it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 27, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> I do like the detectorists a lot but I struggled with this one. Sometimes it's best to end things and not keep trying to wring a few more laughs out of it.


Yeah I didn't love it. They're not supposed to succeed. Their lives are just a bit too sorted. 

Old jokes that were very funny like the lemonade fell flat. Even Simon and garfunkel seemed crowbarred in.


----------



## gosub (Dec 27, 2022)

Voley said:


> Ah that was brill.
> 
> Part of me wants there to be another series, part of me thinks that was just the perfect way to draw a line under it all.
> 
> Will probably watch it again over Xmas. Absolutely love Detectorists.


Another series?   that way madness lies


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 27, 2022)

At its best, the show used metal detecting as a proxy for all sorts of quirky pastimes, perhaps mainly enjoyed by men, as a way of exploring male friendship and small town life. But as it went on the metal detecting itself took over. But I guess by finding the holy grail they've boxed themselves into a cant-be-topped corner, perhaps deliberately.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes lazythursday I think you've hit it on the head there. I enjoyed watching it but I only chuckled a couple of times.


----------



## gosub (Dec 27, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> At its best, the show used metal detecting as a proxy for all sorts of quirky pastimes, perhaps mainly enjoyed by men, as a way of exploring male friendship and small town life. But as it went on the metal detecting itself took over. But I guess by finding the holy grail they've boxed themselves into a cant-be-topped corner, perhaps deliberately.


Indiana Jones managed at least a couple more films....if Toby Jones returns with a lead lined fridge its defo jumped the shark


----------



## nagapie (Dec 27, 2022)

I enjoyed it. Thought it gave a good nod to each character and theme. It's a Christmas special so not ever going to be the pinnacle of the show.
Thank goodness for it as couldn't see many other Christmas specials to watch apart from Motherland, which I don't think is generally that great and which really was devoid of laughs.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 27, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I enjoyed it. Thought it gave a good nod to each character and theme. It's a Christmas special so not ever going to be the pinnacle of the show.
> Thank goodness for it as couldn't see many other Christmas specials to watch apart from Motherland, which I don't think is generally that great and which really was devoid of laughs.


Yeah, to be fair, whatever it's faults it's pretty much the only thing I've found worth watching on free to air/stream channels over Xmas. If I'd not ignored the Traitors until people started raving about it and then binge watched over Xmas I'd have been so bored.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 27, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Yeah, to be fair, whatever it's faults it's pretty much the only thing I've found worth watching on free to air/stream channels over Xmas. If I'd not ignored the Traitors until people started raving about it and then binge watched over Xmas I'd have been so bored.





danny la rouge said:


> My Old School.  It’s a documentary about the Brandon Lee/Brian McKinnon case in the 90s, when a 32-year-old pretended to be 16 to go back to school in Bearsden, a middle class suburb of Glasgow.  The film maker was a pupil at the school at the time.  “Brandon Lee” agreed to be interviewed but not to be seen, so Alan Cumming lip syncs to his words.  It’s a real “what the fuck?” film.  Watch it.


Watch My Old School on the iPlayer .


----------



## A380 (Dec 27, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I don’t remember who mentioned it on the iplayer thread, but I’m loving discovering Detectorists. I’m part way thru season 2.  Why can’t all TV comedy be this well done?


Have a look at Ted Lasso. It’s completely different, yet has a really similar vibe.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 27, 2022)

I've only recently discovered Detectorists.   Really enjoying it.  WHY didn't I know about this until now?


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2022)

I think the final word on whether it was good or not is here.


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2022)

You can choose to argue with the Wurzels if you want. 

But, believe me, you will fail.


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I've only recently discovered Detectorists.   Really enjoying it.  WHY didn't I know about this until now?


Genuinely envy you. It's one of the best things I've seen in years.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 27, 2022)

A mate got into it when living abroad; he said he found the simple, bucolic setting helped with his homesickness


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> A mate got into it when living abroad; he said he found the simple, bucolic setting helped with his homesickness


As in 'thank fuck I don't live there any more'?


----------



## JimW (Dec 27, 2022)

One Man and His Dog hits that spot for me


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> Have a look at Ted Lasso. It’s completely different, yet has a really similar vibe.


Thanks - looks like that one‘s on appletv+, so I can’t get it


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

Now caught up with the special; left feeling disappointed and wished they hadn't done that tbh.

The longer format showed in the sluggish pace and the resurrection of favourite gags just seemed too formulaic for me.


Didn't warm to the quasi-religious element to the end either. Doesn't detract from the previous series as what I'll remember as some of the best telly in a decade, but Crook deffo needs to leave it alone now. I suspect the implied ending signifies that he knows that.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 28, 2022)

I could live with a couple of specials a decade tbh as long as they don't find the ark of the covenant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Now caught up with the special; left feeling disappointed and wished they hadn't done that tbh.
> 
> The longer format showed in the sluggish pace and the resurrection of favourite gags just seemed too formulaic for me.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



There was already a mystical-magical element to the original series. So that didn’t bother me.


I enjoyed the special. It was lovely.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's a fair comment; I just wasn't expecting the Jebussy bit...but then again, it was a 'special' for his birthday!


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 28, 2022)

But all of that was just in their imaginations!


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2023)

Have not read any of the thread as I’m very late to the party, but have come here just to say that after one abortive attempt years ago when we stupidly switched off after five minutes because it wasn’t grabbing us at the time, I decided to give it another try this evening, and was hooked before I’d finished the first episode. Done three already, might have to finish S1 before bedtime. Brilliant stuff


----------



## Knotted (Jan 4, 2023)

Rewatching it, the writing is pretty clunky and the situations are contrived, the side characters are, let's face it, pretty one note. It's not perfect at all, but in a way that I just don't mind. There's just something about it to do with the pace, the music, the scenery, the acting, the characters and the whole ambiance. They absolutely shouldn't do another series as it ended so perfectly but I don't mind revisiting it with the odd special and it sort of feels that it can't go bad doing this.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2023)

Knotted said:


> Rewatching it, the writing is pretty clunky and the situations are contrived, the side characters are, let's face it, pretty one note. It's not perfect at all, but in a way that I just don't mind. There's just something about it to do with the pace, the music, the scenery, the acting, the characters and the whole ambiance. They absolutely shouldn't do another series as it ended so perfectly but I don't mind revisiting it with the odd special and it sort of feels that it can't go bad doing this.


Tend to agree; there was something quite unusual about the programme in that it kind of celebrated Englishness without leaving a nasty taste.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 4, 2023)

I both enjoyed the special and wished they hadn't done it. It undid some of the perfect ending to the final series; with Andy's cottage burnt down, Becky's mum dead (both on TV and in real life of course), the gold coins lost and Simon and Garfunkel's redemption upended in favour of making them even more ridiculous.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 4, 2023)

SpookyFrank said:


> I both enjoyed the special and wished they hadn't done it. It undid some of the perfect ending to the final series; with Andy's cottage burnt down, Becky's mum dead (both on TV and in real life of course), the gold coins lost and Simon and Garfunkel's redemption upended in favour of making them even more ridiculous.



My feeling is that specials are only semi-canon.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 4, 2023)

I suspect that when you've written a family of people (iykwim), it's hard to not revisit them occasionally. I bet MC does a bit of 'imagine if x happened, what would they be doing, how would they handle that' every few years. I agree re the lovely end not needing more, but also happily receiving specials every now and then.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2023)

T & P said:


> Have not read any of the thread as I’m very late to the party, but have come here just to say that after one abortive attempt years ago when we stupidly switched off after five minutes because it wasn’t grabbing us at the time, I decided to give it another try this evening, and was hooked before I’d finished the first episode. Done three already, might have to finish S1 before bedtime. Brilliant stuff



I was the other way round. Watched the first episode and thought it was dull so dumped it. Saw the rave reviews on here and figured I must have missed something so went back and watched another 2 episodes. It still wasn't doing it for me so I dumped it again, only to revisit it for the special last week, again, drawn back by posts on here comparing it to Ted Lasso (which really was exceptional). It was ok. Harmless and a bit boring, but ok in the background. I don't think I'll try again though.


----------



## bimble (Jan 4, 2023)

I loved the opening moments of each episode, close ups of insects and twigs, the weather, nothing flashy at all but a setting of scene by the season. And by doing it every episode and them being outdoors so much it did seem to end up quietly saying something about how their friendship and our lives play out against that cycle here on this funny little temperate island.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 4, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> I was the other way round. Watched the first episode and thought it was dull so dumped it. Saw the rave reviews on here and figured I must have missed something so went back and watched another 2 episodes. It still wasn't doing it for me so I dumped it again, only to revisit it for the special last week, again, drawn back by posts on here comparing it to Ted Lasso (which really was exceptional). It was ok. Harmless and a bit boring, but ok in the background. I don't think I'll try again though.


I hadn’t watched any of it despite posters on here, friends etc saying it was good but decided to watch some of the first series on New Years Eve . I’m half way through series 2 now . I’ve enjoyed it , it’s not rib busting but it’s that English gentile humour , observational , situational , mundane in someways and very warm . I was speaking to someone on the phone about it and I said that in someways it reminded me of Last of the Summer Wine but with more focussed and fleshed out characters . I’m looking forward to the episodes I haven’t watched . 

Anyway Early Doors is being repeated on BBC in a couple of days time which I could watch for infinity .


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 4, 2023)

SpookyFrank said:


> I both enjoyed the special and wished they hadn't done it. It undid some of the perfect ending to the final series; with Andy's cottage burnt down, Becky's mum dead (both on TV and in real life of course), the gold coins lost and Simon and Garfunkel's redemption upended in favour of making them even more ridiculous.


Yeah, I nearly wrote a post saying the same. I could live with the cottage burning down but there was something special maybe touching about that last bit of series 3 with everyone detecting that I think, silly as it is, will have been lessened for me if I watch it again.


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> I was the other way round. Watched the first episode and thought it was dull so dumped it. Saw the rave reviews on here and figured I must have missed something so went back and watched another 2 episodes. It still wasn't doing it for me so I dumped it again, only to revisit it for the special last week, again, drawn back by posts on here comparing it to Ted Lasso (which really was exceptional). It was ok. Harmless and a bit boring, but ok in the background. I don't think I'll try again though.


Well, I convinced the missus to give S1 ep1 another try last night, and we ended watching the entire first season before going to bed. I think it’s fucking brilliant. Unpretentious and low key, involving everyday boring life characters and an utterly mundane subject matter, and yet (or perhaps because of it), tge end result is one of the most enjoyable and best written comedy series I’ve seen in years.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Wednesday at 12:42 PM)

Voley said:


> Genuinely envy you. It's one of the best things I've seen in years.


I'm enjoying it so much!  We're about half way through series 2 at the moment, and have got so fond of the oddball characters.

We're also watching series 2 of Happy Valley, which couldn't be more different!

Both brilliant in their own way.


----------



## danny la rouge (Wednesday at 12:51 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I'm enjoying it so much!  We're about half way through series 2 at the moment, and have got so fond of the oddball characters.
> 
> We're also watching series 2 of Happy Valley, which couldn't be more different!
> 
> Both brilliant in their own way.


Love both as well.  Happy Valley 2, though, has Shirley Henderson who overacts, squirms and whispers her way through everything.  In some settings she gets away with it, but the contrast between her and the other acting in HV, especially Sarah Lancashire, is pretty stark.  Happy Valley is still brilliant but.


----------



## editor (Wednesday at 1:59 PM)

bimble said:


> I loved the opening moments of each episode, close ups of insects and twigs, the weather, nothing flashy at all but a setting of scene by the season. And by doing it every episode and them being outdoors so much it did seem to end up quietly saying something about how their friendship and our lives play out against that cycle here on this funny little temperate island.


The series always made me long for summer, even when it was summer outside!


----------

